# Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute



## Fliegenmicha (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute ich habe von einem bekanten eine *Daiwa Tom Pickering Whisker Match  angeboten bekommen was ist das für eine Matchrutewas kosted so was Neu#c #c *


----------



## Grundangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

scheint was edles zu sein. beim 3,2,1 kostet son teil neu an die 150€. Whisker ist glaub ich so ne Daiwainterne Geschichte. kann mich aber auch irren |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*



Grundangler schrieb:


> Whisker ist glaub ich so ne Daiwainterne Geschichte.


"Whisker" ist eine zuerst bei Daiwa benutzte Kohlefaserbezeichnung (gab auch mal Rollen), mir bekannt als Whisker Titan, die sich auf feine Titanfasern in der Mischung beruft.

Die gängige Definition in wikipedia zielt auf die Kristallbildung ab.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whisker


----------



## Fliegenmicha (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

sind das gute ruten ? kenn mich leider mehr mit fliegen sachen aus !!!Lach


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*



Fliegenmicha schrieb:


> sind das gute ruten ?


Naja, genau solche wurden eben als "bruchfreudig" berühmt/berüchtigt, so wie die Topspinnruten von Daiwa (Shogun/Samurai) ja auch kein Ausbund an Stabilität sind. Trotzdem haben gerade die ihre absoluten Fans.

Schätze jedenfalls, daß Du da auf Oldtimer-Ruten abzielst.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

@Angeldet
Das die Daiwa Shogun recht hochwertig sind denke ich auch, aber die Samurai bist Du da sicher. Ich hab letztes Jahr eine aufm Flohmarkt gekauft fürn 10 er. So nach Top Gerät sieht die irgendwie nicht aus und fühlt sie sich auch nicht an!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

Ich hatte mal kurz eine 2tlg Steck Daiwa Samurai 2,70m 10-60g, Ausverkauf im Jahre 1993 o. 1994 von Hakuma, erinnere ich mich gerade so. Die war echt top (hart+schnell), aber mit 2,70m wollte ich die nicht behalten, die 3,00m war aber aus, also nix Umtausch. Hinterher hab ich es doch bedauert, nur weiß man das erst hinterher wenn man andere Ruten verglichen hat. Die war jedenfalls top vom Feeling, Daiwa Scotland und an rosa/grüne Schrägstreifen erinnere ich mich noch. 

Bezüglich der Schrotfestigkeit hätte ich aber so meine Bedenken. Aus leidvoller Erfahrung des Killens meiner ehemaligen Lieblingsspinnrute mußte ich schon erstaunt lernen, wie leicht das doch geht, wenn man mit schnell, leicht und tollem Feeling den Bruchschutz vergessen hat. Sowas ist dann nur eine Zarti-Rute. :g 

Im Laufe der Jahre sind manche Namen wohl auch irgendwie "mißbraucht" worden, man kann wohl nicht davon ausgehen, daß die Nachfolgeserien unter  dem Namen noch das gleiche bieten.


----------



## langerLulatsch (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

Also ich hab seit ja 15 Jahren ne Whisker Kevlar Matchrute, der Beschreibung nach die die du bekommen könntest, und ne Feederrute aus der selben Serie. Zum einen sind das aus meiner Sicht auch heut noch Top-Ruten, zum anderen ist da von kaputtbar auch absolut nix zu merken. Grad die Match ist eigentlich noch im Dauereinsatz und ausser nem Spitzenring, den ich im Futteral gehimmelt hab, nie was dran gewesen.
Günstig waren die damals nicht, aber auf heutige Preise umzurechnen denke ich nicht möglich.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fliegenmicha (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

wie sieht es mit einer Tri-Cast Diamond Matchrute aus sacht dir das was


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

Dass die Whisker Serien was gutes waren, daran kann ich mich auch noch so dunkel errinnern aus alten Daiwa Katalogen.
Hab bei meiner Samurai eben noch mal geguckt, ist Made in Malaysia und so ist sie auch verarbeitet.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Naja, genau solche wurden eben als "bruchfreudig" berühmt/berüchtigt, so wie die Topspinnruten von Daiwa (Shogun/Samurai) ja auch kein Ausbund an Stabilität sind. Trotzdem haben gerade die ihre absoluten Fans.
> 
> Schätze jedenfalls, daß Du da auf Oldtimer-Ruten abzielst.


 
hmmm, würd mich mal interessieren wie du darauf kommst???
selbst mal eine gefischt??
habe meine shogun nun auch schon ein wenig länger und kenne einige leute die diese rute seit "ewigkeiten" fischen...
KEINER berichtete von "bruchfreudigkeit"...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

Whiskers sind in diesem Zusammenhang feinste Fasern, die nicht linear eingelagert sind, sondern kreuz und quer in alle 3 Dimensionen.
Das erhöht die Stabilität, da der Faserverbund nicht nur in Längs und querrichtung verläuft wie bei normalen Kohlefaserruten.

Die sind also weit Bruchstabiler, als es gleiche Ruten ohne diese Technik wären. 
Und da ich mal auf meine Carbo Whisker Universal, abgesehen von den anderen extremen Zumutungen an diese Rute, draufgelatscht bin - ohne Schäden - wage ich das zu bestätigen.



> würd mich mal interessieren wie du darauf kommst???


mich aber auch. Meine waren alle unkaputtbar. Und viele sind Legende, z.B. die Karpfenruten und die Brandungsruten.
( Nicht alle Daiwa Ruten bauen in dieser Technik!!! Die Samurai imo u.a. nicht. )

Ursprungsfrage:
Sind recht schicke Ruten (Gab mehrere versionen, man braucht die komplette Modellnummer zum einsortieren.) Würde ich der hier sonst Hochgelobten Browning Bob Nudd sogar vorziehen.

Preis kommt aufs Modell, Beringungsvariante und den Zustand an. Aber nen hunderter kann man für ne brauchbar erhaltene immer geben, ohne nen Fehler zu machen, die Aktuelleren high-ender davon kosten gebraucht auch mal gut das doppelte.



> Tri-Cast Diamond Matchrute


Werksaufbau oder Handgebaut?
Englische Nobelmarke. Wird unter Freunden so um 150€ gehandelt gebraucht, alles klar...
Sind aber sehr seltene Ruten.

Nimm die, die Dir besser gefällt, Handling, Gewicht, Beringung sind die Dinge, die man beachten sollte. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

Ich dachte das mit einigen bruchfreudigen Daiwa-Spinnruten (HIGHEND) wäre allseits bekannt?
Bei langen Stippruten war da auch was, zu Anfang der CF-Zeit. Ich kaufte mir lieber eine günstige NeoCarbon, die war gut und robust.
Oder sollte es nur ein Insider sein? Daiwa tendierte mit einigen Ruten zu übermoduliert.
Mal sehen ob sich noch was finden läßt, kann auch 25 Jährchen her sein.

Um mal klar zu stellen: D.h. nicht daß alle schlecht sind.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

naja, gerade die shogun ist eines der besten pferde im stall von daiwa und wie Geraetefetischist schon schrieb eigentlich unkaputtbar...
ausserdem ist gerade die shogun die noch in shottland gebaut wird noch wirkliche rutenbau kunst und kein taiwan fließband kram...
auch der "alte" blank der ersten shogun ist bis heute mehr als beliebt bei spinnfischern und die preise der gebrauchtruten sprechen für sich...

würd mich aber immernoch interessieren wie du auf die bruchanfälligkeit kommst?!!!
oder NUR vom hören sagen von irgendwelchen "daiwa gegnern"

und das "alle" daiwa modelle bruchanfällig sind habe ich noch nie gehört..

grüße mirco


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*



Boot angler schrieb:


> und das "alle" daiwa modelle bruchanfällig sind habe ich noch nie gehört..


Ich auch nicht! #6

Ist aber so eine periodische Geschichte: Balzer hatte auch mal so eine weit bekannte Phase, war genau die erste Serie der Edition IM6 Ruten, da häufte sich das "Platzen" sehr, war so 90/91. In Folge hat Balzer sehr viel getan, bis hin daß sie heute die legendären Ugly-Sticks bei fast jeder Rute nachempfinden wollen, es hat nachgewirkt, gelegenlich hört man aber immer noch wieder Echos dieser alten Geschichte.

Warum ich das schreibe? wenn man sich über so viele Jahre an verschiedenen Produkten unterhält, redet man leicht aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

Hallo Fliegenmicha,
ich besitze exakt diese Matchrute und das passende Gegenstück dazu, die "Francesco Casini". Für mich sind das die besten Matchruten, die jemals auf dem Markt waren und würde sie niemals hergeben, auch wenn ich sie nicht nutze (im Moment nicht nutze...). Für die Francesco habe ich damals gebraucht und unter Freunden DM 650,- bezahlt, für die T.P. habe ich noch deutlich mehr gelöhnt. Unter Insidern wurden diese Ruten zeitweise mit über DM 1000,- gehandelt. Beide Ruten sind schon seit etwa 9 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Markt. Fans und Sammler zahlen dafür echt horrende Summen. Bemerkenswert ist die Top Verarbeitung (alles Fuji!) und die Zapfenverbindung sowie das enorme Rückgrat. Mit der T.P. habe ich mal einen 22pfündigen Karpfen ausgedrillt! Wenn Du eine wirklich erstklassige Matchrute willst, greif zu! (Bevor ich es tue:q :q )

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich dachte das mit einigen bruchfreudigen Daiwa-Spinnruten wäre allseits bekannt?
> Bei langen Stippruten war da auch was, zu Anfang der CF-Zeit. Ich kaufte mir lieber eine günstige NeoCarbon, die war gut und robust.
> Oder sollte es nur ein Insider sein? Daiwa tendierte mit einigen Ruten zu übermoduliert.
> Mal sehen ob sich noch was finden läßt, kann auch 25 Jährchen her sein.
> ...


ok, sorry MIT EINIGEN...

auch das kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe unter anderem eine SAM FISCHER (die ami-produktion von daiwa) in 2,10m und mit 10-40gr wurfgewicht zum belly fischen...
diese rute kostet 12,90€
und die haben wir gerade vor ein paar tagen mal mit 3,3KG an der rutenspitze belastet.
die rute bog sich bis ins handteil das ich dachte der kork springt gleich ab, aber weder ein knacken im lack, noch rutenbruch...
und das bei der absolut "untersten" kategorie von daiwa...

kann also deine aussage nicht nachvollziehen, bzw in keinster weise bestätigen..

grüße

mirco


----------



## schroe (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*



> Ich dachte das mit einigen bruchfreudigen Daiwa-Spinnruten wäre allseits bekannt?



Es gibt Leute, die bekommen alles irgendwie klein. Für diese hat Sportex extra die Kev-Serie aufgelegt. :q 

Habe die Daiwas durch verschiedene Generationen gefischt und heute noch die Shogun, Samurai. Für Friedfisch die Harrier Z´s, Team Daiwa´s, Porky Pig.
Es gab nicht ein einziges Mal Bruch.

Die hochklassigen (preisigen) Daiwas sind seit den frühen 80ern immer ihrer Zeit voraus gewesen,.....ohne Ausnahme, bis ins Brandungssegment.
Davon hoben sich dann nochmal die "Whisker" Modelle freundlich ab.

Erst die "deutsche" Cormoran scheint vorführen zu wollen, wie man den herausragenden Ruf der Daiwas vernichtend schlägt.|gr:


----------



## Fliegenmicha (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Whisker Matchrute*

1)Tri-Cast Diamond Match17 Fuß lang 21 Ringe 

2)Daiwa Tom Pickering Amorphous Whisker Match Stick Float Special13 Fuß 16 Ringe 
ich will mit der Rute am see auf forelle fischen habe jetzt eine Yad match in 4.20 10g wurfgewicht habe aber immer probleme gehabt anschläge auf lange distanz durch zubekommen deswegen ist meine frage welche sich besser eignet mit 17fuß müße man doch eigendlich lange anschlage besser duch bekommen aber die daiwa ist schneller das weiß ich 
ja ja alles gar nicht so leicht


----------

